# Foxpro Archery, Breast cancer awareness shoot For Central PA Pink Connection



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some of the Donations for our raffles for this shoot. Hoyt is donating a Vixin bow and more products will be from, easton, NAP, Dead Center Archery Products, Realtree, Tru ball, Optilogic and more to come as we receive word......


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Jim!! 
To all the ladies (and men)...If you are interested in coming to our shoot you can find directions on our site at www.foxproarchery.com. Please help us in making this shoot a huge success for a great cause!! I'll update the prizes as they become available! Send me a PM if you still need more info. or you would like to help us out with a donation. Thanks Again! :welcome: See You There!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

You bet Steph!!!! Anytime!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

:bump2:


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

foxy-x-hunter said:


> :bump2:


ttt


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Sounds like a great event with a great cause...too bad I didn't live closer. Best of luck to you, I hope the benefit efforts exceed your expectations. :thumbs_up


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Smurphysgirl!!!!!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

I second that..Thank you!!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Steph any word on the shirts?


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Got them!!
Ladies (and men) shirts are now available at the shoot..hope to see some new faces!!


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

What is the adress We are from ohio. Wife and her sister are interested in shooting if her sister can get day off work. Thanks


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

grimjeeper said:


> What is the adress We are from ohio. Wife and her sister are interested in shooting if her sister can get day off work. Thanks


go to www.foxproarchery.com and click on directions... hope to see you there!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Lana for answering that one!! Hoping for a huge turn out!!!:teeth:


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

:archer:


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Bump to the top!! Just to let the ladies know..I've seen more women in the last 3 weeks than I have seen in awhile..must be practicing for the big shoot...good luck to everyone this coming weekend! We're gonna have a blast!!:thumb::archery:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

This sat!!!! Should be a great time with alot of great prizes!!!!! Doors open at 10am


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Bump for a good cause.... Todd and I will be there:archery:


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

What a great turnout! Todd and I had a wonderful time. Thanks to Foxpro and Shoot for a Cure, and all participating sponsers for having this event. We will be looking forward to it next year.:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------

